# logosol big mill timber jig



## squish9173 (Mar 19, 2009)

hi,anybody have or used a logosol timber jig from northern tool?


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 19, 2009)

squish9173 said:


> hi,anybody have or used a logosol timber jig from northern tool?



I have the Timber Jig, came as part of the Big Mill basic from Logosol.
But, I have not used it by it self. The base part that attaches to the saw, is what rides on the rail, for the way I have it setup. I took off the depth adj. bar off of it, would just get in the way for me running it this way. But I see no reason it wouldn't work well. Seems to be well made. You can just see the base of it in this pic. It attaches to the saw with just the two bar nuts.
Gregg,


----------



## nolteboy (Mar 19, 2009)

*works well for what it is*

I have a Timberjig, which I used before I got my M7 mill.

The Timberjig works well, especially for cutting boards (as opposed to beams) - I had a bit of a problem getting good 90 degree angles when I was trying to cut beams with it.

As with any of the truly portable CSM's, the Timberjig is a 'fidgety' setup to operate - you hafta screw wooden guides onto each end of the log (they need to be lined up with each other), and then you clamp another long guide rail to those first 2 wooden guides (you can take a look at the user's manual on Logosol's website to see how it works) - the Timberjig then of course "rides" on the guide rail as the saw cuts thru the log. It's not a system where you're going to crank out massive amounts of lumber in a day, but it's light, cheap, and works pretty well. Definitely you want to assess your project and what your needs are going to be regarding lumber output and how much time and energy (read - work) you're willing to invest. I haven't used the 'Big Mill' system described (and pictured) above, but it looks like a good value for the money.

nolteboy


----------

